# Just Joined the Tandem Club



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Been riding a long time. Always wanted a tandem. Borrowed one from some friends a few times. Really enjoyed it. My enjoyed it. 

Well we were presented with a deal we couldn't pass up for a used tandem. It's a '08 ECDM. 

My question to you guys that have had these, is there any part of the frame that I should keep a close eye on? I know some of the earlier frames had breaking issues on the rear chainstay with 8" rotors....this one has the extra gussets. 

Any insights would be welcomed.


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Welcome to the club!


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

Sounds like you have the HD rear. Only issue we had was cracking the stoker BB. That's not a unique failure, but seems to be more rare than common based on posts here over the years. Wouldn't put me off another one, though we ended upgrading to an S&S frame after repairing our original ECdM.

Had WAY more issues with drivetrain (broken chains, broken hubs). CK hubs fixed the major issues, SRAM Powerlinks fixed the rest.

Go have fun with it! Everything can be fixed, this ain't no China bike.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Good to know. Thanks


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

We own a 2006 ECDM. Has been a very good high performance bike.

I Jan of 2017 while prepping for an event found the swingarm had cracked behind the right side chainring area.

Other than that, I have after many miles, removed the pivots and reinstalled with fresh loctite, upgraded the pivot bolts, and also did a full clean and repack of all the pivot bearings.

Good design, good quality, and better than both of those is superb customer service and topped with made in USA.


----------

